# Clausing Parts Service and Pricing



## vtcnc (Jun 2, 2021)

Pleasantly surprised today. I am rebuilding the Atlas 10F I have had in my possession for a few years now. It worked before, but one of the problems with it was the split nut didn't always stay engaged. I figured it was time to rebuild and clean up the machine.

I have it in all of its pieces, sandblasted, cleaned, primed and painted.

I went to put the apron back together and for the life of me cannot locate the little bin of parts that drive the split nuts together. I've been kind of boot-lipping around the house the past couple of days and after an exhaustive search - I'm chalking it up to gremlins, a.k.a. Bryan probably threw the bin out accidentally in a fit of cleaning.

Called Clausing this morning, all parts for the split nut assembly are in stock and new. And best part is, cheaper than eBay pricing across the board. Happy!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 2, 2021)

Nice for something to be cheaper these days- prices on most everything are up
-M


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 2, 2021)

Bryan , I have many CRS jars filled with special bolts and nuts etc that came off of special projects and tools . Problem is , I can't remember what they came off of !


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 2, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Bryan , I have many CRS jars filled with special bolts and nuts etc that came off of special projects and tools . Problem is , I can't remember what they came off of !


One of those jars is where I expect to find a complete half nut assembly approximately 42 months from today.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 2, 2021)

I may have a half nut for that lathe . I can't remember if I gave it away or not . It may take 42 months for me to locate it if I still have it .


----------



## JPMacG (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes, always good to check directly with Clausing.  Some of the eBay sellers get parts from Clausing, mark them up, and resell them.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 2, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Pleasantly surprised today. I am rebuilding the Atlas 10F I have had in my possession for a few years now. It worked before, but one of the problems with it was the split nut didn't always stay engaged. I figured it was time to rebuild and clean up the machine.
> 
> I have it in all of its pieces, sandblasted, cleaned, primed and painted.
> 
> ...


man I love hearing this kind of story. Just that the parts are still available is wonderful but affordable too.....that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 2, 2021)

Clausing is a fantastic company in my opinion. They are helpful and truly provide service in this day and age. I’ve only been on the phone with them about two or three times. That said….I was always speaking to someone who obviously had a lot of experience. Plus, they were very helpful.


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 2, 2021)

Another nice thing they do is send you the print of discontinued items. I’ll upload to the downloads at some point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 11, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> One of those jars is where I expect to find a complete half nut assembly approximately 42 months from today.


Found them!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 11, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Found them!


Of course you did!


----------



## extropic (Jun 11, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Found them!



   At least you have new examples for comparison of the wear/problem.

Sell the extras on eBay.


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 11, 2021)

extropic said:


> At least you have new examples for comparison of the wear/problem.
> 
> Sell the extras on eBay.



Yeah, I could have done without the scroll and guide plate. Half nuts are pretty worn out though.

And I found more parts today that I thought I had lost as well last night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey Brian,
You know the rules, pics please.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 11, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> And I found more parts today that I thought I had lost as well last night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TaTapatalk


Keep looking!


----------

